# My new betta!



## jeannette84xx (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am new around here. I have had bettas as a child and now I recently got one again and have been reading the forums a ton!










He is a blue baby with some greenish, purplish, reddish colors too. He is a rainbow it seems  I am in love already and also very in love with his roommate, a marimo moss ball! I assume this is a boy because he is colorful but what do you guys think? And will his fins grow bigger? I estimate that he is about 7 weeks old by his size.

I've posted a video of him on youtube asking for name suggestions: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0cq7bvvTDQ


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

He's so dang adorable!


----------



## jeannette84xx (Jun 4, 2013)

BettaSpark said:


> He's so dang adorable!


Thanks! I feel like every time I look at him he's grown already. Is it ok he hides in the rocks to sleep? I never had a betta with big rocks before, I'm scared it is dangerous for him.


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

From the picture, it's hard to tell if it is a he or a she. Girls can be extremely colorful, so it's color does not rule that out. If you could get a clearer picture, it would be easier to tell.


----------



## jeannette84xx (Jun 4, 2013)

KohakuRiver said:


> From the picture, it's hard to tell if it is a he or a she. Girls can be extremely colorful, so it's color does not rule that out. If you could get a clearer picture, it would be easier to tell.


now that I've looked at female bettas I see they can be quite colorful too. I'll post better pics soon. The video link is HD though, not sure if you can tell from that.. 
I bought another marimo ball, I am addicted to them now


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

From the way the fins go, it seems to be male. It does take time to tell though. Watch for signs like ventral length (males are longer), an egg spot (though on occasion males get these as well), and bigger fins.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Indeed. I too love marimo balls lol. They are so green and lively. Best of all, easy to care for. Great fish! And welcome to the forum. Sincerely, stalker. Lol jk.


----------



## bettagirl16 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi I got two new bettas one female one male thier names are rha and violet


----------



## javert (Mar 21, 2013)

I do like the photo. The rocks are great and the bokeh makes it looks like an awesome Christmas gift.

Will be waiting for a photo where he is fully grown.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## jeannette84xx (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's another pic of the little guy. He moves so fast it's hard to get him in focus! very active fish



















is he smiling for the camera?!


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

That belly, reminds me of a female.
He's so small, so cute! ;o


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Im thinking its a female also. :lol:


----------



## jeannette84xx (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions everyone! So its been 4 or 5 months now and I finally picked a name, Sushi Bubbles! Still have no clue whether male or female.

Here's the update video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rJvVlzbrh4 

Love having this fish!


----------

